# Reading the Sidewall of your Tire - Video



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Upgrading your tires can be one of the best improvements you can do to your vehicle. Without traction your performance upgrades will be lost. Sounds easy enough but if you haven't ever upgraded your tires where do you start?...

We are working on improving our website's wheel and tire reference center. We call it our "Info Center". It is a section of our website that contains useful information and recommendations that we have found in our 50 years of doing business. To locate our Wheel and Tire "Info center" just go to our website and click on the tab that says "Info Center". (or click the quick reference link below) 

We are constantly improving this section and adding more information to it and we have recently started adding some Video clips. Our latest video explains tire sizes and how to read them. 

Video Link: Reading the Sidewall of a tire 

Quick Reference and link to more videos: Info Center


:hello::hello::hello:*** If you have found this helpful please post a comment, If you would like to see more videos tell us what video we should do next. **

-Discount Tire


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*cool idea but what about a drag race section*

oops forget it


----------

